# Dead Laptop?



## bodysnatcher (Oct 7, 2002)

I have a Toshiba T2200SX laptop that had Windows 3.1 on it. I wanted to reload windows because i couldn't get past dos. It said i didnt have enough hard disk space to setup win3.1. It also said to remove files from hard drive to create space. I did that, and now it tells me there is no ROM basic, use Toshiba basic. Will I be able to save this laptop and if so how? Bodysnatcher9991


----------



## Lurker1 (Jan 30, 2001)

Hi Darryl 

WELCOME TO TSG

You need to find a full version of DOS and load it. Then you will need a full version of windows 3.1. Windows 3.1 must have the DOS files loaded before it can work. It sounds like you have removed the boot files needed for DOS since your laptop is trying to run basic (the default) which was not loaded into the bios of newer computers. If you have a boot disk a FORMAT /S will format the hard drive (erasing all the files on it) and get you to an A prompt , but you will still need the to load the full version of Dos.


----------



## bodysnatcher (Oct 7, 2002)

Thank You for the feedback, Lurker1. I tried evrything you said, and i went to several web sites to download the boot disks for windows 3.1 and none of them worked. I also downloaded DOS6.22 and Windows 3.1 ( 3 disks.) I am totally frustrated right now, because when i try to use the boot disks, i keep getting: Invalid system disk, replace and press any key. Or "Non-system disk replace and press any key. I cannot get to a DOS prompt in order to load the DOS or Windows 3.1 I am ready to throw the laptop out of thw window!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Casey820 (May 3, 2002)

I don't know where you would have downloaded DOS or Windows 3.11. As far as I know, those are still licensed operating systems, and you have to purchase them.


----------



## Lurker1 (Jan 30, 2001)

Usually when you download the boot disks off a site they are compressed. You usually need to exacute that file in a working computer and it will create the boot disks then. After creating the boot disks reboot that computer and see if the boot disk works there. 

On the laptop make sure the system is set to boot from the Floppy drive first.


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

bodysnatcher,
Have you tried FDISK? You may need to delete any partitions and recreate them before the load.


----------



## bodysnatcher (Oct 7, 2002)

I cannot get anything out of the laptop, When you turn it on it says " Basic Rom aborted - Use Toshiba basic. I read one of the threads which said to remove the harddrive and load Flash Bios for windows 3.1, and i did that with no results. I still get the message "Invalid system disk-remove and press any key". I am not going to put anymore time into this laptop,it is too old, besides i am tired of staying up late every night thinking i am making headway and ending up against a rock and a hard place. If you do come up with a solution, i would be willing to try it out if it works. I took it apart and left it on a desk. If you can find a solution I will thank you in advance.


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

bodysnatcher,
Found this looks like it might be worth an effort as this person has all the file links and instructions you might need.

Let me know if this is of any value.


----------



## bodysnatcher (Oct 7, 2002)

Thank You Cybertech. I'll try this out. This is my last recourse. If it does'nt work i'll throw it in the garbage. ( I need to have faith, afterall you helped me solve the problem with my gateway 2000) Much obliged.


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Oh bodysnatcher, don't put hazardous waste in the garbage! I'm sure I can help you find a recycle option...

I hope it works for you


----------

